# نصيحه غاليه جدا من عم ( مغازي ) الي كل مهندسي الهيدروليك



## احمد عامر (14 يونيو 2009)

لا اذيع سرا اذا قلت ان مهندس بلا تدريب صيفي خلال سنين الدراسه وعمل يدوي في الورش كأي واحد في الورشه - لا اريد ان اقول كأقل واحد - المهندس بدون هذا الاصرار علي التعلم العملي بلا خجل او خوف او تكبر لا يكون مهندس وانما حاصل علي ليسانس هندسه 
المهم في الموضوع هو نصيحة عم (مغازي) التي لا يمكن الحديث عنها بدون ذكر الكلام السابق
اولا : من هو عم (مغازي ) ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ثانيا : ما هي نصيحة عم ( مغازي ) ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ثالثا : ما هي علاقة المقدمه السابقه بنصيحة عم ( مغازي ) ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الاجابه
اولا عم مغازي - كما احب ان اسميه - او الاستاذ مغازي - كما هو المسمي الرسمي له - او البشمهندس مغازي - لو الهندسه بالخبره والعقل النظيف والعمل المخلص وليس بورقه مصدق عليها من مجموعة دكاتره الله اعلم بحالهم العلمي والمهني -*هو رجل وظيفته - حاليا - مدير ورشة الصيانه لتوكيل كوماتسو في مصر - حماها الله - فرع المنصوره ( الورشه في المنصوره طريق موقف بلقاس ) هو في الاصل فني هيدروليك بمجرد ان تراه في الاوفرول الاصفر والرمادي - الخاص بشركة كوماتسو - تعتقد انك تعرفه من فتره فهو رجل بشوش الوجه رغم السمار النيلي لوجهه وهو اشبه ما يكون في الجسم بفريد شوقي - مع الفارق لصالح عمي مغازي طبعا - ودائما يرتدي الحذاء السيفتي safety 
رغم انه فني هيدروليك الا ان هذا لا يمنع خلفيته الواسعه جدا في الكهرباء وبالتاكيد المحركات بخلاف اسلوبه في الشرح لطلبة التدريب الصيفي والمهندسين المعينيين جدد في الشركه 
كما يمتاز بالاسلوب التفاوضي - الذي يستحق الدراسه - مع العملاء في الشركه والذين يتراوحون ما بين - اللي جاي يصور قتيل وبين اللي جاي بكل ادب واحترام - 
يجمع كل العاملين في الورشه - لان باقي التوكيل من اداره وقطع غيار ومبيعات لهم وضع ومكان مختلف - علي الاكل وقت الفطار او الغدا ولو موجود حد من بره الورشه يقسم عليه ان يأكل معهم وغالبا لا يتركه الا وقد بدأ ياكل معهم 
رغم ان كل ما سبق قد يراه البعض عادي وممكن التكرار في اي مكان في مصر لكن هل تعلم ان عمي مغازي هو الفني رقم 3 علي مستوي الشرق الاوسط صمن الفنيين العاملين في فروع شركة كوماتسو علي مستوي الشرق الوسط كله كان هذا عندما نظمت شركة كوماتسو مسابقه للعاملين بها في عمان ( السلطنه علي ما اعتقد ) وكان عمي مغازي هو الفني من مصر وقد حصل علي المركز الثالث كما قات والسبب الوحيد كما يقول هو ( الانجليزي ) 
......................................... اما نصيحة عمي مغازي بكل اختصار فهي ( لازم ماتقولش انا مهندس ميكانيكا مش افهم في الكهربا لازم تفهم في كل حاجه لانك ممكن تكون في مكان لوحدك ولازم تتصرف )
هي دي النصيحه اظن كلام واضح ومفهوم
................................... اذا كان السؤال ايه علاقة المقدمه بالنصيحه مازال قائما في ذهن حضراتكم ارجوا قراءة الموضوع مرة ثانيه
انا محضر مفاجأه لحضراتكم عباره عن كتاب رائع للناس اللي هيعملوا بنصيحة عم مغازي
اهم حاجه الدعاء لاخوكم:85: احمد عامر


----------



## بهاءالدين (15 يونيو 2009)

اخ احمد انا بصراحة بما انى سوف اكون خريج ميكانيكا انتاج بعد شهرين من دلوقتى ان شاء الله فانا ضعيف الى حد ما فى مجال الهيدروليك بس بصراحة كلامك شوقنى انى اتعلمها فلو انت تعرف مكان كويس اخد فى دورة هيدروليك كويسة اكون شاكر ليك جدا


----------



## محمد العايدى (15 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم انا طالب بقسم ميكانيكا باور الفرقة الثالثة و حابب اشتغل فى مجال المعدات الثقيلة ..عشان كده عايز اخد دورة هيدروليك فى مكان كويس يا ريت حضرتك تقولى على مكان كويس
انا سمعت ان فى مركز تدريب بالعاشر هل ده كويس ولا فى حاجة احسن..
و هل فىفرق بين دورة الهيدروليك العادية و هيدروليك المعدات الثقيلة ...
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (15 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يباركلة شكلة خبرة اويي


----------



## vendetta (15 يونيو 2009)

عندك حق طبعا 

وبالنسبه لعم مغازى ده انا هاسأل فى كوماتسو 

لكن افكرك بوعدك لينا 

فين الكتاب ؟؟؟؟​


----------



## احمد عامر (16 يونيو 2009)

رابط تحميل الكتاب موجود علي www.fluid-power.blogspot.com
اسم الكتاب كتاب Teach Yourself Electricity and Electronics


----------



## بهاءالدين (16 يونيو 2009)

ممكن اعرف يا شباب ايه هى الاماكن اللى ممكن ناخد فيها كورسات هيدروليك كويسة فى مصر


----------



## الغباشى (16 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
مع كامل احترامي لرأى الاخ احمد عامر الا انه يجب الا ينسي المهندس ان وظيفته الاساسية هي حل المشكلات العمليه اعتمادا علي الخلفية الاكاديمية التي درسها , التدريب العملي اليدوي لا يصنع مهندس انما يصنع فني شاطر وان كان يفيد المهندس في الالمام بجو العمل وطبيعه عمل الفنيين المطلوب منه متابعتهم وتشغيلهم.
حيث ينسي بعض المهندسين طبيعه عمله الاساسي وينساق وراء العمل الفني , مع كامل احترامنا للفني وعمله.

بالنسبة لموضوع التدريب علي الهيدروليك والمعدات الثقيلة 

1 مركز التدريب التابع لشركة الحديد والصلب بالتبين
2 شركة ياسر فهمى للهيدروليك rexroth " 66" ( عمارات السعودية - السواح - بجوار سور المخابرات)
3 مركز تدريب معدات التشييد والبناء بالعاشر من رمضان 
مركز تدريب العاشر خاص بالمعدات الثقيلة عموما وليس الهيدروليك فقط وهو يعطي دورات للمهندسين والفنيين
فوق الممتاز

واي استفسار انا تحت امركم


----------



## بهاءالدين (17 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخى غباشى لكن ممكن ترشحلى افضلهم وياريت لو فى رقم تليفون


----------



## محمد العايدى (17 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر للاخ غباشى فعلا افدتنى كثيرا


----------



## الغباشى (17 يونيو 2009)

دورة التبين ودورة ياسر فهمي تقريبا نفس المحتوى وهي تتناول اساسيات الهيدروليك 
دورة مركز تدريب المعدات هي لادارة وتشغيل وصيانة معدات التشييد والبناء 
ليست للهيدروليك فقط , انما تتناول انواع معدات التشييد ووظائفها وكذلك صيانتها ( ديزل , هيدروليك , شاسيه)
تليفون شركة ياسر فهمى (ريكسروث) 024520192


----------



## azzam adel (9 يوليو 2009)

الغباشى قال:


> دورة التبين ودورة ياسر فهمي تقريبا نفس المحتوى وهي تتناول اساسيات الهيدروليك
> دورة مركز تدريب المعدات هي لادارة وتشغيل وصيانة معدات التشييد والبناء
> ليست للهيدروليك فقط , انما تتناول انواع معدات التشييد ووظائفها وكذلك صيانتها ( ديزل , هيدروليك , شاسيه)
> تليفون شركة ياسر فهمى (ريكسروث) 024520192


 الأخ العزيز دورة التبين ( مجمع الحديد و الصلب بالتبين ) هو اصلا" مشروع تدريبي لشركة مانزمان ركس روث بواسطة وكيلها شركة ياسر فهمي و بناء علي ذلك فالدورة كيان واحد
اما دورة مركز التدريب علي المعدات الثقيلة هي لادارة وتشغيل وصيانة معدات الثقيلة و توجد في اكبر قلعتي التصنيع بمصر
مركز التدريب علي المعدات الثقيلة - بمدينة العاشر من رمضان 
مركز التدريب علي المعدات الثقيلة - بمدينة 6 أكتوبر و هم من المراكز عالية المستوي و بخبرة علمية و عملية للتدريب فعلا" علي صيانة و تشغيل المعدات الثقيلة . يمكنك التواصل معهم عبر البحث بالأنتر نت 
اخوكم عادل عزام سما للهيدروليك


----------



## برنس البرنس (19 سبتمبر 2012)

مركز التدريب على المعدات الثقيله باكتوبر اصبح بيروقراطى جدا لم يعد به مستوى فنى ولايوجد اهتمام بالتدريب بل اصبح مكان لاصدار رخص قياده المعدات الثقيله فقط


----------



## toktok66 (19 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع جمييييييل
ولــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكن
لازم نفهم ان الفرق بين الفني والمهندس ينحصر فيما يلي :

المهندس = انجليزي + رياضيات + خلفيه هندسيه اكاديميه + شويه اداره وتنظيم = افتح اي كتاب او كتالوج ودور على المعلومه وحل طلاسمها الرياضيه ان وجدت وافهم طبيعه عملها الهندسيه والمواد المكونه منها والسبب في اختيار المواد والتنظيم في اداء العمل وحل المشاكل
الفني = حافظ كام حاجه ومش فاهم قوي مهما تكون خبرته ولنه اكثر قربا منك للاله مما يجعل له الحدس الفني ان كانت الاله بها خلل او عطب او عدم انظباط ولكن فين المشكله بالظبط هيعرف لكن مش كل حاجه وهيطر يرجعلك علشان ترجع انت للمراجع والكتالوجات وتعمل شغلك وتفسر الاسباب تاني حاجه هو الفني مش هيعرف يشتغل غير في الحاجه اللي خبرته فيها انما انت ممكن تشتغل في اي حاجه بعد فك الطلاسم بتاعت اي كتالوج

ولكم وافر التحيه


----------



## وين رايح (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*
موضوع جميل .. .

وكل الشكر للعم وبارك له الفوز بالمركز 3 على مستوى الشرق الاوسط ويا مرحبا فيه ف بلاده الثانيه السلطنه ومرحبا بالجميع .. .


جميه مداخلات الأعضاء كثيرا .. .

toktok66 >>> عجبتني مداخلتك أخي .. .


دمتم بود 
*


----------



## أبو الخير المصري (29 سبتمبر 2012)

مع احترامي و تأييديي لكلام أخي *toktok66 * ولكن الموال ده انا تعبت فيه كتير ... انا هاتكلم كمصري لف في السوق .. الفني في مصر حظه أوفر بكتير من المهندس ... يعني الفني لو كلف نفسه و اتعلم زيادة في أي معهد تعاون بحيث انه يكون قادر على فتح الكتب ساعتها ينقرض المهندس..
أحد اسباب العداء بين المهندس و الفني ان الفني شايف انه هو بيعمل كل حاجة و المهندس بيدي أوامر بس و في ايده الفلوس و الحوافز ... و المهندس - خاصة حديث التخرج - شايف ان الفني معاه خبرة مش معاه يعني المهندس محتاج الفني يعلمه
طبعا ده كله بسبب قصور التعليم في مصر لكن هو ده الحال
المهم يا جماعة انا بدور اعمل مجموعة من خمس افراد تاخد معايا دورة الصيانة لأنها لو ما كملتش خمس افراد ما تشتغلش ( هكذا أخبروني )
اه على فكرة مدة الدراسة في مركز العاشر 3 اسبايع لكل مجال الهيدروليك و المحرك و صندوق التروس باجمالي 9 اسابيع 
الحلو بقى انها رخيصة جدا المجال الواحد ب حوالي 1500 جنيه :86:


----------



## zezohij (30 سبتمبر 2012)

نعم العملي مهم ولاكن النظري قبل العملي لتطبيق ما درس في العملي وشكراً


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (18 نوفمبر 2012)

جايب ليكو : كتاب 
{
{كتاب كتاب وفي الاخرلا كتاب ولا كراس


----------

